# Logitech Wave K350 media keys not mapped

## Gabriel_Blake

Hi.

I bought my self this awesome (IMHO) keyboard. Typing is pure pleasure now  :Smile:  I never used media keys - preferred fasted shortcuts - but just for fun I wanted to configure these. I got funny results. I used two methods - one involving xev and the other using keytouch. The list below shows the mapped keys:

```

                        xev                     keytouch

aeroSwitch              -                       -

zoomIn                  -                       +

zoomOut                 -                       +

controlPanel            -                       -

photos                  +                       +

music                 +(!?)                    +(!?)

mediaCenter           +(!?)                    +(!?)

calculator              +                       +

word                    -                       +

excel                   -                       +

calendar                -                       +

aKey                    -                       -

bKey                    -                       -

cKey                    -                       -

browser                 +                       +

imClient                -                       +

mailClient              +                       +

webSearch               +                       +

battery                 NA                      NA

eject                   +                       +

prev                    +                       +

next                    +                       +

stop                    ?                       +

play                    +                       +

mute                    +                       +

volUp                   +                       +

volDown                 +                       +

```

As you can see keytouch did help. But there are still some missing keys:

- aeroSwitch (as i called it) which on windows probably calls the fancy window switching is not mapped at all

- controlPanel (as it looks) is also not mapped (maybe it calls the keyboard config program or something, so it's not supposed to work)

- aKey, bKey, cKey are not mapped

Maybe I could live with that, but one thing keeps me awake at night: the music and mediaCenter keys have the same keycode! They obviously have different functions, but here they are undistinguishable!

I'm beginning to think there's some driver missing on a lower level, like the kernel. Any ideas on the subject ?

----------

